# Do it yourself $10 Bird Launcher



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

http://birddoginfo.homestead.com/

http://www.gundogforum.com/resources/RemoteLauncherPlans.pdf


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks pretty cool except it is way for than $10.00 with the launcher and parts. You can also do this with a remote control car circuit card, no mods just use the wheels as a servo. I made mine using power door locks from the junkyard and a key fob. If you are using these for wingers you can use archery releases as the clasp.

All in All this is a good project.


----------



## Joe Watts (Feb 26, 2010)

The manual launcher could be built for less than $10 easily. Might try a couple and see how they work.


----------



## Marty N. (Nov 28, 2003)

Wonder if someone would be able to rig the same type of scenario to utilize a walkie talkie to make noise loud enough to hear from 200 yards or so. My tri tronics just do not make enough sound at that distance. Any thoughts.

Marty


----------

